# Gurgling noise?



## AntsMommy (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Is loud (I mean loud!) gurgling noises common with Crohn's?  My son has been having some pain recently and each time it seems to be preceeded by a loud gurgle (and sometimes, gurgling without pain too).  At home it is no big deal, but in a quiet classroom, he gets really embarrassed about this.

Is this normal?  (And probably a silly question, but is there anything to minimize it?)

Thank you!

Kelly


----------



## Nancy Lee (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi Kelly...


I have a feeling it is normal as I have the same thing.
Had it really loud once in the doctor's office and 
I asked him what that was....he said.

"It's audible bowel sounds."  :ysmile:

And that was the end of it.


----------



## Outpatient (Nov 17, 2010)

Hi kelly, 

I have had noises come from my stomach for a long time and I can relate to the embarrassing aspect of them (trying to explain to a new girl friend what it is) it is normal and I sadly have not found anything that seems to help.


----------



## Jenny06xx (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow I thought it was just me !!
My noises are so loud I won't eat anywhere but my house an if they start they don't stop all night, my theory is that the intestines are definately inflamed at this point and the waste/ food that is supposed to be absorbed is not able to so it stays liquid and pushes past the inflamed areas sometimes with alot of pain, my gi said my bowel hadn't eaten for a long time an I needed to kind of retrain it little an often ( sounds weird I know lol )
I always have the big d aswell the day after the loud gurgles .
Jen XX


----------



## BigUglyCat (Nov 17, 2010)

I kind of treat those sounds like flatulence....look questioningly at the guy next to me!


----------



## CrohnsHobo (Nov 17, 2010)

Mine gut talks to me . . . and everyone around me all the time. Rumbling and gurgling.


----------



## Liverpool FC (Nov 17, 2010)

I don't know how accurate this is-but i've been told that it can be caused by a stricture etc and food gets sort of slowed up and backs up a bit (not an obstruction), and finally it gets through, so it sort of whooshes through and the gas etc being disturbed creates the gurgling.

The pain before hand may be due to the intestine really pushing to get the food through, or just because the inflamed area is already tender without lots of food trying to rub against it.

That may be nonsense, but one thing i do know is i have the gurgling, and as Jenny says, if it starts (especially in the evening) then its going all night. lol.


----------



## Outpatient (Nov 17, 2010)

I have herd that as well. So there has to be some truth to it.


----------



## Becky (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine gut talks to me . . . and everyone around me all the time. Rumbling and gurgling. 

^^^ Thats me too!!  I normally do not have pain with mine.  Its just loud. People always think I am hungry


----------



## georgiegirl (Nov 18, 2010)

I got this a lot just before being diagnosed, and just after. Not so much now though - I guess the drugs are working??

I just blame the dogs...but I guess in a classroom situation, this won't be appropriate.


----------



## Jessica (Nov 19, 2010)

I had to deal with this while I was finishing my Master's Degree in college.

My boyfriend and I have come to call it the "rumbles".  I get them more when I eat lactose things.  If I stay away from those until the end of the day, I'm usually good.  Not sure if that's the case, but it seems to work for me.  Sometimes at least.  LOL

I do agree with Becky - maybe he can try to play it off as hunger.  Or just that he got busy and skipped whatever the last meal was.

<3 Best of luck to him.


----------



## fateful_one (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a stricture and that is exactly why my stomach makes so much noise.  I can feel the food/liquids going thru that particular area...like it is draining out.  It is a gross sensation.  Kinda feels like a wiggly like worm in my lower right!  Of course, even without having a stricture, people still experience the loud rumbles and I think that is pretty normal.  I agree with jenny06xx that the noises increase during periods of inflammation/flare ups.


----------



## Joleen23 (Nov 23, 2010)

I get very loud gurgling sounds sometimes. I find it embarrassing too especially in work. I always just make a joke of it and say i must be hungry again.


----------



## tummygirl (Dec 5, 2010)

Joleen23 said:


> I get very loud gurgling sounds sometimes. I find it embarrassing too especially in work. I always just make a joke of it and say i must be hungry again.


Me too. Gotta love that... especially in a quiet meeting at work. My boss asks "Does anyone have anything else to add?" and my stomach responds with LOUD growling and gurgling, and my face turns beet-red.


----------



## vonfunk (Dec 5, 2010)

Now I'm not 100% on this, but I'm pretty sure the medical term for it is "Grumble Tum".


----------



## greeneyes1079 (Oct 8, 2011)

So I know this thread started last year, but I'm very happy to read it, because I have just started to get this rumbling all the time and am glad to hear that it is somewhat normal for people with Crohn's.  I was beginning to think something else was wrong with me, since it is a fairly new symptom after being diagnosed almost 2 years ago.  Thanks for making me feel a bit better....now if only the rumbling would die down a bit.


----------



## RoyvR (Oct 8, 2011)

I get these annoying "grunts" alot and usually a bit later i feel bloated but in few minutes the pressure i feel in my abdomen is released as gas. the problem is all these started after i started my treatment so i think its behind all these grumbles and gases, but i dont mind as long as my flare ups are reduced. I m on 5-asa ( salofalk) btw.


----------



## Daddy119 (Oct 13, 2011)

I too get the gurgles and grumbles.  Morning is bad when lying in bed....it is so quiet and then grrgglr!!  lol.  Sometimes it is a precursor to a bowel movement and other times it is gas.  Morning grumbles usually lead to a BM.  Trying to figure out if there is some food that is causing it to increase.  I was diagnosed July 2010 and had a few small flares (casued by Cdiff and by intestinal viruses and most recently another one that went through the household).  Have noticed during the flares, gurgling does increase though.


----------



## Sadiesweeet (Aug 5, 2012)

I used to get random occurances of these and my boyfriend affectionately named it an "inside trump"...but that's what it feel like  I've been having them really bad since being on the elemental diet which is odd as a lot of people have mentioned it during a flare up and my inflammation is meant to be getting better not worse!


----------



## warn81 (Oct 12, 2015)

Anyone take meds to get rid of the gurgling?


----------



## The Real MC (Oct 12, 2015)

No meds, but a bland diet for a week helped to quiet mine down.  If I hear it again, I take note of foods I have recently consumed and isolate them in future meals.  Once I isolate the offending food I remove it from my diet.


----------

